# Hallo, alle zusammen



## Heiko S. (20. Juli 2008)

Bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Bin 54 Jahre und wohne im schönen Vorharz bei Lamspringe, habe ca. 20 Jahre einen Miniteich mit ungefähr 1500 Litern gehabt. Dieser mußte aber wegen Bauarbeiten am Haus weichen.
Im Sommer 2005 wurde dann mit dem Neubau eines größeren Teiches begonnen.
Entschieden haben wir uns für einen Badeteich mit Filterteich nach dem "Naturagart" Verfahren, was eine gute Entscheidung war.
Kommt doch die ganze Anlage mit 3 Ansaugpunkten einschließlich Skimmer mit einer einzigen Pumpe (6000 L/H) aus. 
Bewohner hat der Teich natürlich auch.
10 Koi und 2 __ Störe.
Der Teich ist der Anziehungspunkt des Gartens. Er macht jeden Tag Spaß, egal ob Sommer oder Winter, er ist zu jeder Jahreszeit schön.
Ich wollte auf die schnelle ein paar Bilder einfügen, klappte aber nicht, wegen Größe und so. Ich schicke welche nach. 

Bis bald
Heiko


----------



## unicorn (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Herzlich Willkommen Heiko!
Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder - kannst ja als Vergleich auch welche von deinem "alten" reinstellen


----------



## nihoeda (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Heiko


auch von uns ein 
:willkommen 

Und wir freuen uns auf die Bilder wir sind aber nicht neugierig  ​


----------



## michi(72) (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Heiko,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! Ich schließe mich da natürlich an mit den Bildern schauen.  
Lieben Gruß
Michi


----------



## Dodi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Heiko!

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Auf die Bilder bin ich auch schon gespannt. Falls Du Probleme mit dem Einstellen hast, schau doch mal hier (klick) nach.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich und hier bei uns.


----------



## Heiko S. (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo,
ich hatte versprochen ein paar Bilder nachzuschicken, vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt.
Hier sind ein paar Bilder vom ersten Spatenstich im August 2005 bis zum Befüllen.
 
"wahnsinnige" bei der Arbeit ca. 35 Grad C im Schatten, um die Hitze ertragen zu können haben wir uns nasse Handtücher um die Köpfe gewickelt.:crazy 
 
Alles mit der Hand, Baggereinsatz war nicht möglich, wir hätten sonst mit dem Bagger durchs Wohnzimmer fahren müssen.
 
Was macht man nicht alles wenn man ein Ziel hat. 
 
geschafft,das Loch ist fertig, jetzt kommt das Vlies rein.
 
die örtliche Freiwillige Feuerwehr machte eine Übung daraus, so kamen wir günstig zum Wasser ( 1 Kasten Bier u. 50€ )

Fortsetzung folgt
bis bald
Heiko


----------



## unicorn (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

erinnert mich an unseren Teich  

ein HOCH auf die Feuerwehr :sekt


----------



## Heiko S. (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Manuela,

vom alten Teich hab ich leider keine Bilder . War sowieso nicht so Toll, Loch in Erde Folie rein, ohne Pumpe. Aber die Goldfische haben sich trotzdem wohlgefühlt.
Hat aber immerhin 20 Jahre unseren Garten geschmückt.
Egal, der Neue ist viel schöner. 

Viele Grüsse
Heiko


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Heiko,
klasse Projekt. Ich bleibe neugierig...


----------



## Horst T. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Heiko, das sieht richtig super aus  
Bin schon auf die Bilder vom fertigen Teich gespannt..... 
Bei dem Bild mit den beiden Feuerwehrleuten ist oben im Teich ein schwarzer Schlauch oder ist es ein Rohr ?? zu sehen. wazu dient dieser bzw dieses ???


----------



## HaMaKi (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Heiko,

hatte gestern bereits eines Deiner Teichbilder per 'Zufalls'-Einstellung beim Anmelden entdeckt   Hab' dann neugierung draufgeklickt und mir bei der Gelegenheit dann auch gleich die von Dir eingestellten Bilder angeschaut (und mein Lieblingsbild davon bewertet)  
Wir bauen auch mit NG, sind noch nicht sooo weit. Euer Teich ist wunderschön geworden!!!

Lieben Gruß   Marita


----------



## jojo1975 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Heiko,

das gefällt mir sehr gut was Du da gebaut hast. Hast du auch Bilder vom fertigen Teich und auch vom Filterteich? Welches Substrat hast Du denn da im Teich benutzt?

Gruß aus Luxemburg,
Alex


----------



## Heiko S. (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo Horst,
das schwarze ist eigentlich grün und ist ein mit Ufermatte umwickeltes DIN 110 KG Rohr welches den Teich mit dem Filterteich verbindet. 

viele Grüsse 
Heiko


----------



## Heiko S. (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Hallo,

hier nun die nächsten Bilder, vom nächsten Jahr.
 
von der Terrasse aus, im Vordergrund der Wasserfall.
Im Hintergrund links der Filterteich.
 
das Ganze von der anderen Seite.Im Vordergrund der Pumpenschacht.
 
vom Balkon herunter.
 
wir haben gar nicht gewusst wie schwer es ist einen halbwegs natürlich wirkenden Wasserfall zu bauen.
  
langsam wird es grün am Teich.
 
Seele baumeln lassen, Fische füttern, Relaxen nach einem harten Arbeitstag, HERRLICH...

Fortsetzung folgt
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Heiko S. (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*



			
				jojo1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> das gefällt mir sehr gut was Du da gebaut hast. Hast du auch Bilder vom fertigen Teich und auch vom Filterteich? Welches Substrat hast Du denn da im Teich benutzt?
> 
> ...


Hallo Alex,
auf den Pflanzterrassen haben wir einfachen Maurersand mit etwas Lehmanteil verwendet.
Auf dem Boden feinen Kies. Im Filterteich auch nur Maurersand, die Nährstoffe kommen von alleine.

viele Grüsse
Heiko


----------



## Heiko S. (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

  alle zusammen,

hab versprochen mich mit weiteren Bildern wieder zu melden, sollte jetzt losgehen, klappt aber nicht   weiß nicht warum es nicht geht.
Kriege jedesmal beim versuch die Bilder hochzuladen die Meldung - der Server wurde zurückgesetzt -.  
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen  

Viele Grüsse Heiko


----------



## Icke (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*

Wir der Sand bei Regen nicht einfach von der Teichkante gespült ?


----------



## Heiko S. (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hallo, alle zusammen*



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Wir der Sand bei Regen nicht einfach von der Teichkante gespült ?


Hallo Icke, 
Die Ufermatte ist so ein faseriges Material, die hält den Sand schon fest.
Außerdem wird er von den Pflanzen nur zum anwachsen benötigt.
Du kannst mir glauben, das funktioniert.
Schau Dir mal die Bilder in meinem Album an. Dort kannst Du sehen wie sowas nach einiger Zeit aussehen kann.

mfG
Heiko:cu


----------

